# Mac OS X vcd burning software



## -Small- (Sep 24, 2001)

I am planning on doing a presentation in which I will need to be able to play a variety of video clips on a projector. I would like to be able to use a VCD to do this since we already have a dvd player hooked up to the projector and it would be easiest. Is there any free mac vcd burning software? Thanks


----------

